# pups seems to be long coat



## samantha_wants_a_chi (Dec 20, 2005)

the breeder i am buying from was expecting puppies and yesturday we were greeted by three beautiful puppies. however the breeder has informed us that the only boy seems to have slightly long hair and could be a long coat. both parents are smooth coats and are kc reg. the breeder said this is possible to happen, however me and my family are unsure. 
she told us the pup will be kc reg, and is show quality. she said he had some ridges on his back and could be slightly longer in hair then most smooth coats. 
what do you all think.
i'm going to have a look at the pups and if we fall in love i will prob still buy him, but does it sound right.
thanks
a very excited samantha and family.
xxxx


----------



## myparentskid (Dec 27, 2005)

yes, you can get a long coat from two short coats. they usually don't have the full coat that a long coat from two long coat parents do, but it does happen. what happens is that both the parents have a dominant short coat gene, so that is how they look, but they are both carrying a recessive long coat gene and that pup just happened to get them both. hope this helps your worries.


----------



## samantha_wants_a_chi (Dec 20, 2005)

so he wont be like a long coat,
i was worried that he would be like a mixed breed!!!
i havent seen him yet but i'm allready in love


----------



## ChiMammaMia (Sep 27, 2005)

Don't worry too much yet. It is VERY hard to tell what coat type the puppies will have for sure when they are newborns! All Chi's are born with a short coat and long coats don't start to grow out until the puppy is around 2 weeks old. Why does the Breeder think that this pup could be long-coated? Has she had long coats out of this pair before? Do the parents carry the long coat genes in their lines?


----------



## myparentskid (Dec 27, 2005)

if he indeed a long coat, then he will probably have some of the frills and such that the long coats get, but they probably wont be quite as apparent as if both of his parents were long coats... I have heard that long coat babies have waves or ridges in their coats as wee babies where as short coats don't... and even if he is a good full coated long coat, he wont look like a crossbred, because he is a full chihuahua right? remember there are two types of chihauhua's long coat and short coat... people just haven't heard of the long coat usually...


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

It is possible but remember in the UK we haven't be allowed to cross the coats for a long time so the chances of both dogs if they are KC registered carrying the L/C gene is pretty slim. Where did you get the breeders details from? and how old is the puppy because even the best breeders will not say a puppy is show quality till it's 6 months of age as they can change a lot so that line has already confused me :? If I were you I'd ask lots of questions also as mentioned above if the pup is extra fluffy it might turn out to be a medium coated chihuahua which from what I know cant be shown in the ring as the coat will be very sparce and there is a preference towards fuller coats. 

Do you have any photos of the puppy and did you get the details through the kennel club? Also does the breeder actually show if they made that statement above?? Are you getting Kennel club registration or just pedigree papers as there is a difference?

At the end of the day if you arent interested in breeding or showing the papers will just be put in storage anyway but the main thing is he is the puppy you really wanted and when you see him it feels right to you also hopefully the breeder is charging a sensible price


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

I didn't think you could get longcoats from short in the UK due to the fact that the Kennel Club doesn't allow breeding LC to SC so there shouldn't be a gene for LC in there? I may be mistaken though. 

I know it's usually pretty hard to tell if a puppy is a longcoat until after they are about two weeks old so your puppy could just be what I've heard called a double coat here, where the hair isn't so short and slick but a little longer and thick. :wave:


----------



## myparentskid (Dec 27, 2005)

I just wanted to point out that just because a KC doesn't support it doesn't mean that the breeder couldn't have done it years ago and the gene is still present....


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Bella came from 2 short coats and she's got the fringe not nearly as thick a coat as Poco's but she's still beautiful


----------



## samantha_wants_a_chi (Dec 20, 2005)

the breeder was from a list of kc registered breeders. 
the dog was born yesturday, i know its hard to tell but when she said he was long i wanted to find out if it was possible to get a long from two smooths.
From what the breeder can see and experience the dog is going to be of show quality.
the breeder does show and has previously been on crufts. 
i'm getting kc reg as i want to have a go at showing. 
the breeder is charging £450
im thinking that he will grow out of the long haired bit as i want a smooth. 
the breeder has never had a long coat out of the line but she said his hair is long then the previous and the littermates so she thinks he could be long coated. i wouldn't know if the parents carry the long hari genes because i didn't previously know about it.
about the mixed breed, i dont want him to look like he is half smooth and half long. i know no matter what i will love him but i would prefer he was smooth. 
i know there are two types of chihuahua, my ex boyfirend had two, one smooth and one long, so i know a bit about chihuahuas.


----------



## samantha_wants_a_chi (Dec 20, 2005)

forget to add bella is lovely


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

Jasper has a much fuller puppy coat than Tucker did... Tucker's dad is a Ch. with a very full and long black and white coat. Mom is medium coat more fringy than long.. Tucker at 11mos is thick coat but not very long, lots of fringe. 

Jasper on the other hand has parents who are both short coat, all of his littermates were short coat and Jasper is the fluffiest thing I've ever seen. I'm expecting his long coat to be very full (he's as ful and fluffy as a little kitten). He hasn't started to blow his puppy fur yet so we have a long wait to go to find out.. He's 13wks now.


----------



## samantha_wants_a_chi (Dec 20, 2005)

well i just got to wait and see how he comes out, his colouring sounds beautiful


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

but there aren't two types of chihuahuas, there is ONE
& it's called a chihuahua, there are just different breed characteristics a dog could have
pointier noise, rounder face, floppy ears, straight ears, long coat, smooth coat..and what not..just like other breeds.
just don't want you to be confused that there are actually different kinds of chihuahuas, aside from different physical options.


----------



## samantha_wants_a_chi (Dec 20, 2005)

but no one said there was two different types


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

There are actually 2 types of chihuahua- longcoated and smooth coated.

Here is a good site for chihuahua coat genetics:

http://www.prouxchihuahuas.com/id61.html


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Just curious whats the kennel? As I said before there is a very slim chance of getting a l/c from 2 s/c in this country it does happen but rarely and I'm not sure if they can register the pup as l/c if the parents are s/c thats something I'd definately ask first but as for a show quality pup at under a week old how can a breeder say they are? they cant tell the bite at that age or tail carriage or even if the pup has movement problems thats something I cant understand but good luck anyway. I know people who have pups from the top show kennels not every puppy they breed is show quality as there could be a slight fault and thats why all show kennels keep pups they are considering showing till they are 6 months by that age they have a pretty good idea how a dog will turn out and how the bite, coat, movement, tail carriage, weight and proportions will be.


----------



## samantha_wants_a_chi (Dec 20, 2005)

thanks jessie for that site that really help us as we now know that it is possible and that a cross breeding has not occured
as i siad early about show quality, the breeder said she believes he will be of good show quality however she hasnt confirm he is show quality but she said he has a perfect dome shaped head.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

As I said check with the Kennel club that the pup can be registered if it's l/c from smooth parents as on that I'm unsure bear in mind thats an american site and they cross the coats over there unlike over here where they are registered separately. Stitch has a domed head but his bite and tail carriage is wrong (he has a short tail) but he looked show quality till he was 7 weeks old. Just dont pay more for a show potential pup at such a young age as no breeder can be completly sure.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

I didn't mean it wasn't possible to get a longcoat from two shortcoats. It happens quite often in the US, mom's had a few of our shortcoat breedings result in longcoats, I just thought in the UK they didn't allow breeding a lc and a sc so it shouldn't be in the genetics of the shorts.. 

Either way, I hope your puppy turns out nice. It is hard to determine whether a puppy is show quality at even eight weeks of age, so much can change as a puppy grows up.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Watermonkey said:


> I just thought in the UK they didn't allow breeding a lc and a sc so it shouldn't be in the genetics of the shorts..


You're right there we dont cross the coats and we havent over here for quite a few years now which is why I say it's a very slim chance it can happen but both dogs who are KC reg carrying a l/c gene considering coats arent crossed is a pretty tiny percentage which is why I asked whats the kennel affix


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Bella is registered with AKC & as a long coat nooone ever asked or said a thing.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

chiscrochetcrazy said:


> Bella is registered with AKC & as a long coat nooone ever asked or said a thing.


But in America you cross the coat types in the UK we dont and havent for years they are separate breeds.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

:wave: I didn't realize you were talking about different countries :wave: I'll butt out now 

P.S. Yall make it sound like it's a bad thing  Couldn't help but defend my Girl  Ok now I'll butt out :wave:


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

chiscrochetcrazy said:


> :wave: I didn't realize you were talking about different countries :wave: I'll butt out now


 please dont feel offended it's just how the KC works in the UK we havent crossed the coat types for several years which is why it's very rare for a long coat to pop up from smooth breeding and Bella is gorgeous  you know I love Long coats


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

No problem it's hard not to defend my babies though you understand  Ok I'm seriously butting out now Really :lol: :wave:


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

in america its not a bad thing at all  just here we havent crossed the coat types for well over 10 years I'm sure it's a lot longer than that and they are registered separate so the chances of the gene still being there is very slim which is why it's rare for a l/c to be born from s/c parents in the UK


----------



## myparentskid (Dec 27, 2005)

that's just the thing, you never know how long a gene will stay hidden... I can tell you from experience that some things show up that aren't on any papers and are many generations and many years back....


----------



## samantha_wants_a_chi (Dec 20, 2005)

i have done a lot of researching about this 
and firstly i would liek to point out that a long and smooth coat are both the SAME breed, the only difference is the length of hair,
now the hair is made up by the chis genes 
a smooth coat has SMOOTH/long gene so its possible to have a long in there even if they have mated a smooth 
the longs genes are made up like this: long/long so it is impossible for two longs to produce a smooth coat.
soit is possible for the case that has happened to me.
personally, i have fallen in love with the dog before i have even seen him, and i dont care if he is not a perfect smooth case he will be my baby


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

you will see if you check with the KC eventhough the coats are the same breed in the UK they are registered separate and never crossed and havent been for years


----------



## myparentskid (Dec 27, 2005)

samantha_wants_a_chi said:


> i have done a lot of researching about this
> and firstly i would liek to point out that a long and smooth coat are both the SAME breed, the only difference is the length of hair,
> now the hair is made up by the chis genes
> a smooth coat has SMOOTH/long gene so its possible to have a long in there even if they have mated a smooth
> ...


you are quite right. they are the same breed, just different varities, such as a different color like blue or black... in the US they are judged seperatly, but by the same standard, the only difference is hair length.


----------



## myparentskid (Dec 27, 2005)

also I wanted to point out that the original question was wether or not a Long Coat could come from a Short Coat, and I think we have about covered that, it doesn't matter if it comes from England or the US, if both parents have a recessive Long Coat gene in their genetic make up somewhere, not matter how many generations it has been hidden, then you can get a long coat.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

myparentskid said:


> you are quite right. they are the same breed, just different varities, such as a different color like blue or black... in the US they are judged seperatly, but by the same standard, the only difference is hair length.


I give up!! over here they are registered as separate breeds the coats arent crossed if they are they cant be registered.


----------



## myparentskid (Dec 27, 2005)

nemochi said:


> myparentskid said:
> 
> 
> > you are quite right. they are the same breed, just different varities, such as a different color like blue or black... in the US they are judged seperatly, but by the same standard, the only difference is hair length.
> ...


even though they are registered and shown as seperate breeds does not make them seperate breeds, they are two types of the same breed. 

the same thing happened in the rabbit world. there are the Holland Lops and the American Fuzzy Lops, now all the fuzzy lops are is a long haired version of the Hollands. they are registered and shown as different breeds, but are one in the same genetically and are often used in the breeding programs of each other's breed. not to mention that sometimes, just as in chihuahua's you will get a fuzzy in a purebred holland litter, this does not make the animal crossbred, it just means that the line carrys the gene for the long hair, and no matter how far back it is in the line it still shows up from time to time....


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

myparentskid said:


> nemochi said:
> 
> 
> > myparentskid said:
> ...


they arent rabbit's their dogs and I dont think you can register a l/c pup from s/c parents in this country it could be a throw back but has to be checked with the KC and they are pretty strict on things like that.


----------



## myparentskid (Dec 27, 2005)

i dont know if you have ever noticed, but when it comes to genetics almost all animals are the same in their dominant and recesive genes. I bred and raised rabbits for a number of years and was using them as an example because it was a good comparison. they are two seperate breeds, but they are also the same breed genetically. just as the chihuahua in England. just as in England, you cannot register a fuzzy lop or a holland lop that is known to have either in it's background. please don't be rude. I am being nice and giving examples to help you understand and for some reason all you can see is that I didn't use dogs. besides, as I said before, she wasn't asking if it could be registered, she wanted to know if it is possiable to get a long coat from two short coats, which it is, no matter how long the short coats have gone without being bred to a long coat, since the long coat gene is recessive, it can be hidden by the dominanat short coat gene for many many many generations, and I tried to demonstrate with my example of the rabbits, even after generations of not having any fuzzy babies, one can pop up from time to time...


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

chiscrochetcrazy said:


> :wave: I didn't realize you were talking about different countries :wave: I'll butt out now
> 
> P.S. Yall make it sound like it's a bad thing  Couldn't help but defend my Girl  Ok now I'll butt out :wave:


Oh, please don't be offended. :shock: I don't mean it that way at all. My mom has had long coats from two smooth parents and they're no different from any longhair. I LOVE longhairs and think Bella is gorgeous. It's perfectly registerable here, but since the gene shouldn't still be in the smooth coats in the UK was my concern that it might not be registerable as a longcoat and since she was planning on showing the puppy I wanted to say so. :wave:

As I understand the genetics, a longcoat dog is LL, a shortcoat can be SS or LS. Each parent gives one gene, so if you bred to LS shortcoats you could get LL, LS, or SS babies. The L gene is recessive, because you have to have two L's present for a chi to be a longcoat where with shortcoats you only need one S. 

This is pretty common here in the US, to have shorts carrying long. But, in the UK to keep the coats seperate, they are registered to breed LL to LL only and SS to SS only, if I understand it properly, so after several years it would be pretty unlikely for a KC registered short to be carrying a L gene. I have also heard that if you breed three generations of short and don't have a long, it's not in your gene pool, but genetics are so varied and can be confusing so I'm not definite on everything I read.  Plus, there are recessive genes that stay hidden so it is possible, I just hope you wouldn't have trouble registering your puppy, especially if you want to show.


----------



## samantha_wants_a_chi (Dec 20, 2005)

well most of the show near mine are only for fun and not competitive like crufts so the kc reg should matter,
but as i know its possible and the chihuahua handbooks have all stated it is possible, i am happier to purchase the puppy, even in the bgining i knew i wanted him.


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

The UK register smooths and long coats seperately even though they are the same breed of dog, this is the way it works and I'm pretty sure the Kennel Club will not register a long coat pup that's come from smooth parents....

Samantha, if you aren't interesting in showing or breeding from your Chi, but having a great pet then go for it! At £450 you can't complain.

Just make sure to keep asking lots of questions and try and visit them as much as you can :wave:


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Nona said:


> The UK register smooths and long coats seperately even though they are the same breed of dog, this is the way it works and I'm pretty sure the Kennel Club will not register a long coat pup that's come from smooth parents....
> 
> Samantha, if you aren't interesting in showing or breeding from your Chi, but having a great pet then go for it! At £450 you can't complain.
> 
> Just make sure to keep asking lots of questions and try and visit them as much as you can :wave:


Thanks Iona you said exactly what I was trying to say


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

nemochi said:


> Nona said:
> 
> 
> > The UK register smooths and long coats seperately even though they are the same breed of dog, this is the way it works and I'm pretty sure the Kennel Club will not register a long coat pup that's come from smooth parents....
> ...


  

I'm sure I read it in more than one place or I wouldn't be posting.

Forgot to say as well, I got Lexi for £600 last June and although she comes from champion lines and has her 5 generation pedigree she did not have KC reg. The family I bought her from did not register the litter because the previous litter were registered and then the owners of the puppies did not complete the process or something. So for them it was not economical since Lexi and her littermates would not be suitable to breed or show anyway.

To me she is perfect in every way and I do not regret buying her. 

But I'm looking for another puppy just now and this time she will be KC.
I would just feel happier knowing the next one is registered with the Kennel Club, especially with all the scammers around just now. It's safer to go with a registered breeder.

Samantha £450 is a great price, I really urge you to go see the pups when you can if you want one. Good luck and let us know how you get on.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

£450 is a great price for a chi 

I am the same way as Nona- I bought Madison (who isn't registered), but then I bought Rylie (who is).


----------



## myparentskid (Dec 27, 2005)

nemochi said:


> Nona said:
> 
> 
> > The UK register smooths and long coats seperately even though they are the same breed of dog, this is the way it works and I'm pretty sure the Kennel Club will not register a long coat pup that's come from smooth parents....
> ...


then I wonder why you didn't say that. you said that they were two seperate breeds.... and you must remember that just because they register them as two seperate breeds doesn't mean that people aren't still breeding long coats and short coats together... they just aren't registered... that is the whole point I was trying to make


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

samantha_wants_a_chi said:


> well most of the show near mine are only for fun and not competitive like crufts so the kc reg should matter,
> but as i know its possible and the chihuahua handbooks have all stated it is possible, i am happier to purchase the puppy, even in the bgining i knew i wanted him.


Sorry, I thought you meant that you were going to show him in competitive conformation and was concerned about you registration for you. I thought your original question was if it was okay for him to be a longcoat out of two shorts and while it is entirely possible, with UK registration policies I didn't think it would be registration wise. 

I would say if you want him has a pet, go for it if you like him and the breeder. That's a good price for a chi puppy. I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

myparentskid said:


> nemochi said:
> 
> 
> > Nona said:
> ...


I am really quite confused here because reading this thread someone did say that longhaired chi's and shorthaired chi's are not the same breed. This really kindof shocked me because I always thought they were the same breed just with different coat lengths. They may be registered seperately but I really think a chi is a chi no matter what the coat length. Could someone explain why they are considered totally seperate breeds if that statement is true?


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Ladybelle, they are the same breed but in the UK's kennel club they register them as two different ones to keep the coats seperate. Whereas in our AKC they are registered as the same breed, just two different varieties, Long and short coat, in the UK KC they are registered as two different breeds as I understand it.


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Oh okay that clears it up. I am not up to date on the KC registering just the AKC.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

> then I wonder why you didn't say that. you said that they were two seperate breeds.... and you must remember that just because they register them as two seperate breeds doesn't mean that people aren't still breeding long coats and short coats together... they just aren't registered... that is the whole point I was trying to make


actually I did say that if you read back over exactly what I said yes the coats are registered as separate breeds over here not varients soo they cannot be crossed and still registered with the KC so your above statement makes no sense the girl claimed the dogs were from KC registered parents which is why I asked her initially if they were due to the coats not being crossed for years the chances of a smooth still carrying a long gene (unless the dog is imported) is pretty slim and 2 dogs being bred with the gene is practically nill. So your point over them still being crossed but unregistestered is irrelevent. I am well aware a chihuahua is a chihuahua whatever the coat but to the KC they arent they are shown/bred as separate breeds and to mix them is the same as if you cross bred with any other breed of dog the puppy would be classed as unregisterable hence unshowable and as the initial poster said they were interested in a show quality puppy I was attempting to point out there is a very high chance the KC wont register the puppy as they tend to have a very strict policy. The whole time I was trying to highlight that the AKC and KC register differently in America you allow the crossing of the coats over here we do not.

That said the price they were quoted is amazingly good the average for a showquality l/c over here is still around the £800 mark sometimes even higher so finding a puppy for £450 is extremely well priced especially if the pup is found to not be registerable. Thats why I said in my original post when she see's the pup if it feels right and she isnt bothered about the registration she should get him.


----------



## tasel (Dec 2, 2005)

What if the there was studding from abroad a couple of generations back (like continental Europe)? Then the l/c gene might be stronger?

We only assume that all the chis on the pedigree are British, but in other continental European countries, just like in the US, they are counted as one (LC and SC).

So if you have a S/C British chi, and breed this to a German S/C Chi with L/C parents... you could easily get a L/C, could you???


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

even here in the US its very unlikely a longcoat would come from 2 shortcoat parents as short coat gene is dominant...youd need to have BOTH parents to be resessive long coats, for the even slight chance of having longcoats in a litter from 2 short coat parents...

in the UK its virtually impossible.

genetically:
(RL being resessive long)

Shortcoat + Shortcoat = All shortcoat
Shortcoat (RL) + Shortcoat = All short coat (the reseccive gene cannot take hold)
Shortcoat (RL) + Shortcoat (RL) = 25% chance of a long haired puppy.
Shortcoat + Longcoat = 50% chance of long haired puppy
Shortcoat (RL) + Longcoat = 75% chance of long haired puppy
Long coat + long coat = All long haired.

(i used percentages because it could be that 1 in 4 pups of that litter woudl be long coat or the pups would all be short coat carrying the resessive long ect...it does not ensure a puppy WILL be long coated.

The likelyhood of a shorthaired chi being resessive long in the UK is VERY slim.
the likelyhood of having both parents ressecive long is even slimmer.

a medium coat while possible and fairly common is a fault. 
it is NOT the imediate result of breeding a short to a long...it is a gnetic fault that occurs in some litters .

that being said, if your not looking for a puppy you can show then thats a great price for a puppy, id say so long as everythign else seems right, go for it and post lots of pictures!


----------



## nornie (Feb 20, 2006)

I've heard about this happening before!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

:shock: I'm covering Bellas eyes so she can't read all of this :shock: :lol:


----------



## peanutlover (Oct 8, 2005)

rascal was pretty fluffy when i got him, even the vet thought he might end up long haired. But nope as soon as he lost his puppy coat he had short hair just like all smooth coats. it might just be longer puppy hair


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

I'm sure it does happen that you can get a longcoat from two smooths if there's a recessive gene in one or both parents, but i'm pretty sure the Kennel Club won't register the longcoat puppy if this happens.

Puppies are puppies and that's all that matters if you want a pet. 

If you want a dog to show or breed though, the KC Register is important.

:wave:


----------



## dlambertz (Nov 13, 2005)

zoey came from two short hair chi's. breeder said mom always has one lh. she is definitley a lh. she is 8 months old.


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

A long haired pup from two short haired parents _does_ happen, I don't think anyone said it _can't_ happen. If the recessive gene is there, then a longcoat puppy is possible. 

The UK Kennel Club have smoothcoats and longcoats seperate because they don't want crossing of the two coat types. They're not saying they are seperate "breeds", they're just recognising the distinct difference between the two.

It makes sense I think, in particular for possible showing purposes.


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

i was wondering what happened if you crossed the two, do the pups end up either short or long or is their a mix inbetween?


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

If you cross longcoat with smoothcoat?
I believe you will get mixed coat puppies, so some may be smooth and some long. 

I'm sure you get Chi's whose coats are midlength between smooth and long, I'm not sure if that happens with one longcoat and one smoothcoat parents...


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

holly&peanut said:


> i was wondering what happened if you crossed the two, do the pups end up either short or long or is their a mix inbetween?


Here in the US people often breed short to long. We've had mixed litters, some short coat puppies, some longcoat, but not mixed in between. My mom's longcoats out of a long and short or two shorts have always had realy nice coats, just like out of a long to long breeding. I have seen what they call a double coat which is just a little longer hair than a smooth but they don't resemble a long coat at all, just a thick coated short. Longcoats themselves can vary though, my mom has two with the long silky hair like most and then a girl with SUCH thick hair she feels like petting a cotton ball.


----------



## myparentskid (Dec 27, 2005)

peanutlover said:


> rascal was pretty fluffy when i got him, even the vet thought he might end up long haired. But nope as soon as he lost his puppy coat he had short hair just like all smooth coats. it might just be longer puppy hair


How old is your dog? a finer haired Long Hair will loose it's puppy coat and look almost like a short hair with some fringes for a while, and it can take up to 3 years for them to get their full adult coat in, so your dog may wind up a long hair after all...


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

[quote="myparentskidHow old is your dog? a finer haired Long Hair will loose it's puppy coat and look almost like a short hair with some fringes for a while, and it can take up to 3 years for them to get their full adult coat in, so your dog may wind up a long hair after all...[/quote]

This is very true. Flower has lost a lot of fur and is just starting to grow it back, but for a couple months she almost looked like a SC except for her tail and ears.


----------

